# Meth/Water injection and emissions



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if having a methanol/water injection system will be an automatic fail for emissions testing? I mean, will the inspector see the extra tubing in the engine and say you fail the test as long as the engine is modified? Specifically wondering about Arizona


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

in arizona, they dont even open the hood...as long as your ODBII shows no codes and your gas cap is good you pass.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

water/meth injection actually lowers emissions. So if they fail you...that would be interesting


----------

